# Itching around the eye



## mjovcevski (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello budgie lovers!

Haven't post a long time ago and here I am with a problem with my budgie, I hope someone can help me. The problem is only around the one eye, it has fallen feathers and itching. In the mood there isn't any changes.


















And the other eye, where there isn't any fallen feathers and itching:










What do you think? Someone with similar experience?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome back to the forums,

I'm sorry your budgie hasn't been feeling well. From the pictures, her eye seems to be quite swollen and irritated.
This could be due to a number of factors and in order to determine with accuracy what is wrong with your budgie, it would be best to have her seen by an avian vet specialist, so that she is properly examined, diagnosed and the most adequate treatment plan is prescribed for her.
Till then, you can wash her eye with sterile saline solution in hopes of decreasing the discomfort/itchiness on the eye area.

I'm wishing your budgie a steady and full recovery, good luck!


----------



## mjovcevski (Nov 8, 2012)

aluz said:


> Welcome back to the forums,
> 
> I'm sorry your budgie hasn't been feeling well. From the pictures, her eye seems to be quite swollen and irritated.
> This could be due to a number of factors and in order to determine with accuracy what is wrong with your budgie, it would be best to have her seen by an avian vet specialist, so that she is properly examined, diagnosed and the most adequate treatment plan is prescribed for her.
> ...


,,Avian vet specialist,, = This is the problem from where I am, here there isn't any avian vet specialist, only general vets, and most of them did not work with birds. That is one of the reason i ask here for some help.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From a google search, I have found an animal hospital in your area that has exotics (avian) vet services available: Skopje Vet - Karpo? - Macedonia


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Marko, welcome back! :wave: 

I'm sorry to see the condition that your female's eye is in--it certainly does not look good at all :upset: If I had to guess, I would say it's an eye infection of sorts.

I would agree that this isn't something you can cure at home or with our advice due to the severity of the inflammation, so an avian vet is the best way to go. 

Hopefully the practice in the link aluz provided will be able to help you get her in :thumbsup: 

While you wait for a vet appointment, you can take some room temperature, unsweetened chamomile tea and drip a few drops in her eye. This will keep the itchiness and discomfort at bay for a little bit so she isn't so stressed when you take her in to the vet. 

Please let us know how she's doing soon! :fingerx:


----------



## mjovcevski (Nov 8, 2012)

So here is an update,

I find a vet that work with birds, after examination the doctor wasn't sure what it is, but she give me some meds (one of the meds I have to give her in the water, the other under the wings). But, how i said she doesn't sound very sure what is the problem with my budgie, and from there I went to local pet shop to consult about the problem.The seller who is also a breeder, told me that this is a know problem for him and he recommended me cream for eyes that we also used. (He dosen't sell that cream, so i bought it from pharmacy). Also i get 12 vitamins witch I have to give her in the water.

I call many vets, but only this one told me that they can make examination on birds, but the moment when the doctor told me that from the second meds the bird can die if I give her two drops(!) I decided to go to my local pet shop.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello Marko, it sounds like you are doing everything you can to help your budgie, the medicine that they told you to put under her wings is most probably for mites, you can buy the correct dosage for birds on Amazon. I hope she gets some relief soon.
For Future Reference
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/335937-avian-first-aid.html


----------



## Sansriti (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi,
I'm so sorry to see your little budgie's condition. I faced something similar last month and was told that diarrhoea caused feathers around the eyes to fall. There are medicines which will help you.
But visiting a vet at the earliest would be the best. 

All the best and wishing your little friend a speedy recovery.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*

aluz and StarlingWings have given you good advice.

I realize how difficult it is for those of you in countries with very few Avian and Exotic Vets. You can try to develop a good relationship with a regular vet, do as much research as possible on your own and consult with an Avian Vet on-line regarding your budgie's condition.

On Line Avian Vets

Get Bird Care Questions Answered by Bird Specialists

Ask a Vet Online. Ask a Vet Pet Veterinary Health Questions 24/7. Online Vet Advice « VetLIVE

Dr. Ross Perry
US/Canada exit code: 011
Australia country code: 61
The 0 on cell phones/mobile phones is dropped on international calls.

Dr. Ross Perry
Mobile 0419 693279
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 419 693 279

Home (612) 9401 4586
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9401 4586

Work (612) 99825831
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9982 [email protected]
[email protected]
Skype and iChat: DoctorRossPerry
Aspiring to love all, serve all, help ever, hurt never.
http://www.drrossperry.com.au/

Appointments, consultations, phone, skype, iChat, e-mail - Budgie Health

I hope you will be able to get your budgie the professional diagnosis and treatment plan she needs. Please keep us updated on her condition.

Best wishes

May I ask what diet you are feeding your budgie?*


----------



## mjovcevski (Nov 8, 2012)

Another update.

After 6 days treating with the eye cream and vitamins my budgie got better, I will continue with treatment another 2 days.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear your budgie is doing better now.

Could you please post the name and ingrediants of the eye cream you have been using on her?*


----------



## mjovcevski (Nov 8, 2012)

Sure, the cream is Chloramphenicol. Excipients: lanolin, anhydrous, castor oil, virgin, paraffin and white soft.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


mjovcevski said:



Sure, the cream is Chloramphenicol. Excipients: lanolin, anhydrous, castor oil, virgin, paraffin and white soft.

Click to expand...

Thank you, Marko*


----------

